# Standing on one leg & other basic stuff...



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

I decided it's time for me to get some more knowledge from you pro's here. It's amazing that something as simple as a 'pigeon standing on one leg' is common knowledge for you, but it's something I had never seen before, so I never would of known it was normal for them to do this.

*1) My first question is about molting.* 
I realize Mel & Misty should be going through the molting stage now, as I've read pigeons first molt comes around 45-50 days old. I know molting means they shed old feathers and get new ones, but how long does this process normally take? I guess I kind of expected to find them bald one day and new feathers the day after, lol! I've been finding little bits of fluff and an occasional feather here and there, but nothing major. Any molting info would be appreciated.

*2) Bathing*
I have a plastic tub set up in their room, every other day I fill it with warm water for them to bathe. Weeks ago, I was able to catch them easily, so I would just plop them in there. Misty would jump out immediately, but Mel would usually play in there for a bit.

Once the tub is full, I put my hand in there and make little splashing sounds, this gets both of them curious to see what I'm doing and come over to the tub. Mel is always first, usually jumping on the side and drinking a bit, before jumping/falling into the water, then bathing. Misty will usually then check it out, but she NEVER will go in! She hasn't had a bath in at least a month and the last time was because I put her in there myself. I decided it wasn't best to grab her and put her in there, if she wants to go in, she will, but does anyone have any pigeons that don't like to bathe? Should I just continue what I'm doing, by filling up the tub every other day and just letting them do what they want?

*3) Seeds and other food*
I've had a difficult time finding raw, natural peanuts around here. They are always salted/roasted, etc. I finally found some the other day and was so excited, because I read that pigeons just love peanuts! So, I start to crack them and get the nuts out of the shell. Mel and Misty walk over to me, to see what I have. One of the peanuts rolls onto the floor and they both go after it. They take turns picking it up, but it's kinda big, so I'm guessing they can't swallow a whole peanut. I figure that I better break them up into smaller pieces, which I do, but they don't seem interested in them. Does anyone know why?

Mel & Misty eat a seed mixture on a daily basis, called Fiesta by Exact, it's a mixture made for doves, they seem to like this. Twice a day I give them defrosted peas and/or corn, which they LOVE. I'll tell you how much they love them. I use this little plastic bowl to go to the freezer with, I then pour the frozen peas/corn into this bowl. As soon as they hear the peas/corn drop into this bowl, they come flying outta their room like bats outta hell, so I know they recognize certain sounds, lol!

I'm wanting to give them more of a variety in their diet, so I'm hoping someone can tell me what else they enjoy eating. Oh! I just remembered that I saw something called "Sunflower Hearts" at Petsmart. It was just the insides of the sunflower seeds, but I couldn't figure out if they were just naturally raw or if they had been roasted/salted, etc. I know I read they love sunflower seeds, without the shell part, but it has to be raw, right? What if I bought sunflower seeds and shelled them myself? Again, is it bad if they are roasted or salted or whatever they do to them?

*4) Last question, about sounds they make*
I realize this will not be easy to just answer, but any info about their noises will help, lol! Misty is the only one who makes any type of sounds right now. She started this last week, the gurgling, throaty, clucky kinda sound, which I'm thinking is kind of a sound made when she's annoyed or something. She was only doing it when I approached her with my finger, but now she's doing it when Mel seems to be eating more peas than she likes him to be eating. She'll make that sound and strut over to him and give him a peck. He then moves away from the peas and she eats.

I've yet to hear any coo'ing, though I've been coo'ing to them since they were 3 days old, lol! I'm assuming coo'ing is similiar to cat purring, they do it when they are content or happy? At what age do they normally start to coo? Is it possible they won't coo?

Sorry, this as usual, has turned into a mega long post, but any feedback/opinions/experiences will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Izzy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Izzy,

The joy of having pigeons is learning all these little things about them from observation. Sadly I am not as observative as you, if i was I would have more to offer in the way of answers! hwever, this is what I have to offer:

*Moulting*: I rushed my first pigeon Feefo to the vet because I had read about "feather rot" and I was certain that is what she had. She was moulting. I didn't learn my lesson from that because when Chickpea started to moult I was convinced that she, too, had something wrong with her feathers! Pigeons shed down feathers all the time but the larger ones such as flight feathers oonly when they moult and I think there is also a specific order in which they do that. I know mine are moulting when they get new pin feathers, they look very scruffy at that stage. 

*Bathing* My ferals love the tub. They start by swishing their beaks in the water and progress to the full bath. They crowd in together. I have never seen the wood pigeon or the collared doves show any interest in bathing, perhaps they like to do it in private. If you provide a bath that is big enough for both of them they will probably enjoy that. For pigeons bathing appears to be a communal activity!

*Peanuts* Give them time. Young pigeons are not quite sure about peanuts. They have to taste them to appreciate them and addiction follows.

As far as I know sunflower seed hearts are just shelled sunflower seeds, delicious and no additives. But to be certain check the pack!


*Sounds* As far as I know they coo to attract a mate. At 8 weeks they are still a bit young to coo, but it will start soon. A nesting pigeon will make appreciative sounds when her mate brings her twigs (OOOOOOOOH...oh, ooh, oh! ie what a wonderful pigeon you are to bring me such wonderful twigs). Some of mine will grunt with alarm, it means a predator is lurking. They also crow with victory when they have seen off an enemy such as the spider creatures.


Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Izzy, 

Just to add to the information already given. *In regards to moulting:* Pigeons go into moult according to the amount of daylight hours. In late summer after the days start to get shorter, this triggers the moulting process. Times can vary depending on many factors such as age, health, diet, hormones etc. Pigeons also seem to moult in different ways as well as each bird is different. As Cynthia mentioned, body feathers are shed all year round - the downy feathers. Tail and flight feathers are replaced once a year only (except if they lose some from being pulled out). Feathers on the wings and tails will fall out in groups or pairs. If you see a tail feather or flight feather on the floor, you'll know the real moulting process has started. *About the bathing:* Keep doing what you're doing, pigeons learn from imitation and eventually, Misty might take more interest if she sees her brother enjoying himself so much. *Seeds and food:* Yes, pigeons are supposed to love peanuts, although my babies have never eaten one yet. They run after them and pick them up like yours do, but have yet to swallow one. Arty's idea is good to mince them up if you can and try that. Young pigeons are learning what they like and don't at this age. So offer them as many things as possible now. Do you have a bulk food store around your house? If so, you can usually find un-salted, shelled sunflower seeds and peanuts there. The salted kinds are not good for them or roated seeds so do not get those kinds. Excessive salt is bad for pigeons and roasted seeds can cause digestive problems and complications. Mary suggested some other things from the bulk food store to me which are liked by the birds, such as mung beans, flax seed and barley. Although I've had no luck with my birds eating barley or any wheats. When it comes to peanuts and sunflower seeds, ideally they should be given in small amounts. These are fattier seeds and you don't want them to have a high fat intake. These seeds are kind of the equivalant of chocolate drops for dogs so use them as treats and to train the birds. 



Brad


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lots of great information has been shared here! By the way, you will KNOW when your birds start to moult - one day, they will have feathers just dripping off them as they walk!  In the morning, there will be an ocean of feathers below their roost.

The heavy shedding only lasts a few days per session. They seem to have several sessions over a few months, so their body maintains some covering and they space out the nutrient drain to grow feathers. You can usually see the new feather sprouting within three days. Many birds don't like to be handled during moult since their new feathers are tender and prickly until they fully emerged and released from the sheath.

They will drop most of the feathers from a patch of their head or neck all at one once. This is the only time I've seen skin during the moult. I guess they can afford this because it's a small area, and they can keep it warm by retracting their neck. Because so much of our visual picture of the individual is the head, it really changes their look! Mieke usually has a beautiful crest of feathers and during moult it looks like a punk rocker's spikes. Walter has a very round head and when he drops the top feathers, he sports a crew cut!


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Wow, thanks for all the information, definitely educated me on things, especially the moulting process.

Just a few more things, heh.

Ok, since Misty and Mel live indoors and it doesn't get dark in their room, like it does outside when the sun goes down, am I affecting their moulting or does this not matter? I saw one tail feather on the floor today, it's the only big one I've seen, mostly it's been fluff and stuff, so maybe it has begun, I guess I'll see for sure in the next couple of days.

I did end up buying a larger plastic tub for them to bathe in. I had originally had a kitty litter pan, but found a fab plastic one at Big Lots, it looks like an extra large kitty litter pan but it's purple and pretty, heh. There is definitely enough space for the both of them to bathe, so I'll just let Mel keep having all the fun and hope that Misty will eventually join in.

I chopped up some of the peanuts and after Misty ate a piece, Mel had one and then they both dove in! Yup, they love peanuts, just not whole, lol!

Thank you all so much again, I can't believe how much I still have to learn about these guys, lol! I guess I'm a little excited about this moulting stage because I was told that their colors will show up more, they both look pretty much just gray right now.

Izzy


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Izzy,

Have you tired ordering some peanuts from Jedds?

http://www.jedds.com

Goto the web-site... type in "peanuts" in the top-most search window in the upper right... and hit "Go".

You'll get hits for all kinds of peanut stuff, including animal grade and human grade peanuts. If you get the human grade kind... you can enjoy some along with your birds... 




> These seeds are kind of the equivalant of chocolate drops for dogs


   Never EVER give a dog chocolate!!!




> By the way, you will KNOW when your birds start to moult - one day, they will have feathers just dripping off them as they walk! In the morning, there will be an ocean of feathers below their roost.


Yeah, my birds are getting over a bit of a moult and I think I cleaned enough feathers out of the loft a few days back to make another pigeon.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Izzy said:


> *2) Bathing*
> I have a plastic tub set up in their room, every other day I fill it with warm water for them to bathe. Weeks ago, I was able to catch them easily, so I would just plop them in there. Misty would jump out immediately, but Mel would usually play in there for a bit.
> 
> Once the tub is full, I put my hand in there and make little splashing sounds, this gets both of them curious to see what I'm doing and come over to the tub. Mel is always first, usually jumping on the side and drinking a bit, before jumping/falling into the water, then bathing. Misty will usually then check it out, but she NEVER will go in! She hasn't had a bath in at least a month and the last time was because I put her in there myself. I decided it wasn't best to grab her and put her in there, if she wants to go in, she will, but does anyone have any pigeons that don't like to bathe? Should I just continue what I'm doing, by filling up the tub every other day and just letting them do what they want?


Monu is doing the same thing as Missty. She never goes in but Sonu takes 10-15 minute baths! WHy?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hamza said:


> Monu is doing the same thing as Missty. She never goes in but Sonu takes 10-15 minute baths! WHy?


You might want to alow her a shower, either under the sprinkle of a hose, shower or sink. I have some pigeons that prefer a shower rather then bathe. Some are also a bit timid of setting foot in deep water, you can also make sure it isn't too deep.

I also have several big show hens who will go into the pool (a big/deep cat litter box)and float. If I allow the water to run thru the pool, they will circle around the pool, like they are ducks or something.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Izzy, I love the way you describe their actions lol.  It's a good thing to be prepared for moulting, as when I walked into my aviary the first time my first pijies all decided to shed feathers in one day (and several days after), I thought a cat or something had gotten in!  There were feathers everywhere. But no cat, just some less-than-fluffy pigeons. With bath water, as others have said, I would just leave it out and soon she will join in once she sees her brother having so much fun. As for sounds, babies make some strange sounds when they're in transition from peep to coo. They can also become somewhat territorial at this stage, or the equivalent to a two-year-old's "MINE!" (with the peas) or "ME DO IT!" (when you reach for her).  That's kind of how I've always thought of them anyway, hehe. They are just testing their boundaries a bit. Try cooing to her (or both of them) and see what they do, it will encourage them to coo more and soon you'll have a regular choir.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just my 2 cents:

Squeaks has a definite mind of his own! I tried using the littler pan so he could take a bath. Sometimes he would and sometimes he wouldn't. After awhile, I learned to watch him when he wants a drink of water from the 2 dishes I have out. When he walks in them and keeps "playing around" instead of just taking a drink, I know he wants a bath! Sure saves a hassle. 

Have ALSO put him in the shower (MUCH less messy) and he loves it! Sooo, either way...

He, too, sheds feathers like there's no tomorrow! Right now, he has pin feathers on his head and a scruffy looking neck. I call it his "hobo" mode. He also has "daddy" mode (sits on his egg for DAYS!) and "mate" mood (sits in the corner of the kitchen, calling for me and follows me around for billing!)  

Have never tried peanuts with him. He gets enough FAT from his Safflowers (LOVES 'em!) and I also give him Hemp seeds. PLUS, he gets a snack of Song Bird mix...spoiled bird!


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> When he walks in them and keeps "playing around" instead of just taking a drink, I know he wants a bath!


It's nice when they tell us what they want isn't it? Haha Robbie does that too, even in this one little pudding-cup-sized water dish... which is pretty funny when he fluffs up and tries to do the wiggle-dunkin'-splash thing and only his fat head will fit 

It wasn't the case last night though... Robin heard my boyfriend taking a bath and went into stealth mode, snuck into the bathroom, and KERSPLASH!  Surprise Andy, guess you're a social bather now too! Surprise Robbie, that bath is way deeper than you thought it would be! 

We had one soaked pij, in a dripping flight suit... My grandma always calls his suit a "Speedo" but it sure isn't meant for swimming!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW FUNNY, Stephie!! Wonder WHO was more surprised!

Won't have to worry about that here since Squeaks can't fly. I have to place him in the tub...


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

> It wasn't the case last night though... Robin heard my boyfriend taking a bath and went into stealth mode, snuck into the bathroom, and KERSPLASH!  Surprise Andy, guess you're a social bather now too! Surprise Robbie, that bath is way deeper than you thought it would be!
> 
> We had one soaked pij, in a dripping flight suit... My grandma always calls his suit a "Speedo" but it sure isn't meant for swimming!


 LOL Made me laugh so hard I had tears in my eyes. Wanted to go put a tub in the avery, But at only 23* and falling I'd have to wait to spring thaw to see there first molt.


----------

